# Athlete's Foot Cream!



## Bailey's Mom1

Last Friday I went into the bedroom (thought to be Bailey-proof) and found our little monster happily munching away on a tube of athlete's foot fungus cream, swiped from the table next to the bed! I frantically called the vet, who wanted me to read off the ingredients, not understanding that she ate almost the whole tube, including the tube! Well after some induced vomiting, all is well again!


----------



## Maggies mom

Glad to hear all is well... the things they will eat...Abbie and one of my fosters Lexie ate those bath oil beads...... :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Heidi36oh

Know what you mean, glad everything is good


----------



## Charlie06

ewwwe.....that couldn't have tasted good.

Glad to hear she's OK.


----------



## TheHooch

Charlie06 said:


> ewwwe.....that couldn't have tasted good.
> 
> Glad to hear she's OK.


I'mwith you on that one. No matter how bad the chew instint that couldn;t have tasted good. LOL

Hooch


----------



## MegB

Isn't it ironic, the money we put into providing our dogs good food, and they are so happy to eat gross stuff.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I swear I have new grey hairs from everything Tucker has eaten. I'm so glad she's okay!


----------



## bwoz

Ughh the tube and all?! They sure know how to scare the heck out of us. So glad Bailey is doing ok.


----------



## Goldendogx2

Sometimes I wonder what they eat that we DON'T know about? Especially when we accept their slobbery kisses


----------



## Mary Beth

Maggie has chewed about 6 holes in the walls but thankfully she is over that one, but that's what happens when no one was looking, thankfully I don't think she's ingested anything else besides a stick or two. Glad all worked out well


----------



## Rena450

Reminds me of our Oakley. I caught him just as he was chewing the cap on a tube of diaper cream. Of all things? :yuck: Got it just in time, he didn't even puncture the tube,thank goodness.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Goldendogx2 said:


> Sometimes I wonder what they eat that we DON'T know about? Especially when we accept their slobbery kisses


 
Ignorance is bliss 

Glad to hear she is ok!


----------



## Kzwicker

That is pretty gross.. Silly girl.. Im glad she is ok


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

yuck!! :yuck: Glad she's ok though....

A friends golden once ate a months worth of birth control..... :doh:


----------



## Susan6953

My little guy tried a tube of antifungal cream but it was a sample so not enough to hurt him and he didn't eat the tube.

He and our older cattle dog have decided they each prefer the other's food so we have to feed one inside and one outside. Go figure!


----------



## cubbysan

My GSD at the bridge ate a tube steroid cream for my feet. That was a 3:00 am call to poison control and we were leaving for vacation at 8:00 am. Luckily, they had told me the worse that would happen would be he would pee a whole lot!


----------

